# Arrested Development Series Comes to Netflix



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Netflix has acquired rights to the cancelled, but very popular tv comedy series, "Arrested Development". The first three seasons are available for streaming now, with season 4 becoming available May 26. The series enjoyed an overall rating of 3.9 stars, the average of 5,300,195 viewer ratings.

Link: http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Arrested_Development/70140358?trkid=7711922


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

It was on Netflix before. I didn't know it went away.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The New York Times has been talking to cast members about the show's return.

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/category/television/arrested-development-season-4/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Based on the trailer, looks like it hasn't missed a beat! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vzVhPCMAxWQ


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Arrested Development season four is ready for viewing on Netflix........

"Arrested Development is finally back. After Fox cancelled the show in 2006 its popularity has unexpectedly grown, and now a new season commissioned by Netflix for its streaming service is ready for viewing. As is it's custom, the service is making all of the episodes available for viewing at once, so fans (in all areas where Netflix is available) can start the Bluth Party binge immediately."

Full Story Here


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

IFC has been showing Arrested Development marathons for like the past three weekends, and sometimes during the week. I loved this show when it was on. It's one of those shows where you have to get it. If you don't get it, it's not very funny, but if you "get it" it's hysterical.

IFC has been running cast interviews where they recall their favorite "moments" from the original show. My favorite is the time Barry Zuckercorn (Henry Winkler) is in the men's room at the courthouse talking to Michael Bluth. After Michael leaves, Barry takes out his comb to comb his hair, looks in the mirror, and does his old Fonzie routine where his hair is perfect so he doesn't need to mess with it. Classic self-parody.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how long the episodes will be available on NetFlix? The wife wants to watch the previous seasons on DVD before watching the new season. But I don't want to miss the new season!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Rob Dawn said:


> Does anyone know how long the episodes will be available on NetFlix? The wife wants to watch the previous seasons on DVD before watching the new season. But I don't want to miss the new season!!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Since Netflix paid for them to be made, I'd say, as long as Netflix is around.


----------

